# Schaltschrank Einbauhöhe



## wdk (12 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde möchte den Schaltschrank in ca. 2-3m Höhe montiert haben (HxB ca. 700x600)
Gibt es da irgendeine Vorschrfit die besagt das man es nicht machen darf?

Der Schaltschrank hat 2 Funktionen.
1. Hauptschalter 
2. Resetknopf, falls irgendwo Not-Halt gedrückt wird

Finde ich zwar unpraktisch, aber Kundenwunsch.

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Januar 2021)

> Gibt es da irgendeine Vorschrfit die besagt das man es nicht machen darf?



Was spricht dagegen? Wir haben dies öfter, mit entsprechenden Bühnen und Treppen, Geländer usw...
Wo liegen deine Bedenken?


----------



## wdk (13 Januar 2021)

Meine Bedenken sind, die haben keine Bühne oder Treppen, die wollen es mit einer Leiter regeln. :/


----------



## roboticBeet (13 Januar 2021)

Hinsichtlich der Netztrenneinrichtung könntest du mit der EN 60204-1 Abschn. 5.3.4 argumentieren, wonach die Netztrenneinrichtung leicht zugänglich in einer Höhe von 0,6 m bis 1,9 m (empfohlen unter 1,7 m) über der Zugangsebene anzuordnen ist. Die anderen Bedienelemente könnten bspw. unter EN 60204-1 Abschn. 10.1.1 und 10.1.2 fallen, da auch diese ergonomisch angeordnet und leicht erreichbar sein sollten. 
Grundsätzlich ist natürlich auch die Risikobeurteilung relevant, insbesondere hinsichtlich des Absturzrisikos bei Instandhaltung und Bedienung.


----------

